# HDRI Bilder



## mailfor (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Wollt mal wissen ob jemand von euch Erfahrung hat im erstellen von HDRI Bildern? 

Reicht es wenn ich eine Panoramaaufnahme mache oder muss ich mehrere Panoramaaufnahmen, mit verschieden Belichtungen machen?

mfg
Michael


----------



## kasper (17. Mai 2004)

Fragt mal genesys:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials153169.html


----------



## genesys (11. Juni 2004)

des eigentlich ganz einfach . . . nimmst ne christbaumkugel und fotografierst die von zwei Seiten (so dass Position1 - Kugel - Position2 einen 90° Winkel bilden). Dabei müssen Kugel und Kamera auf der gleichen höhe liegen. Von jeder Position aus machst du 7 Fotos mit unterschiedlichen belichtungszeiten und zwar so, dass bei der kürzesten belichtungszeit grad noch knapp keine weissen Stellen mehr sichtbar sind und bei der längsten Belichtungszeit grad noch knapp keine schwarzen Stellen mehr sichtbar sind. Dann schneidest du die bilder in Photoshop so, dass sie ein 1 zu 1 Seitenverhältnis haben und die Ränder der Kugel auf jedem Bild an der selben Stelle sind (damit man sie übereinanderlegen kann später).
Nun lädst du zuerst die 7 ersten Bilder in das Programm HDRI shop (gibts for free im netz) und lässt die erste Probe (oder Panorama, was ich bevorzuge) im HDRI format berechnen (dazu gibts auch gute tutorials im netz). Das selbe machst du mit der zweiten Reihe aus 7 Bildern. Speichere biede Bilder als JPG ab und lade sie in Photoshop. In den beiden Bildern ist jeweils an einer Position die Kamera sichtbar. Du kannst dir nun eine Maske zurechtbasteln, die vom einen Bild zum andern überblendet um so Beide gespiegelten Kameras aus dem Bild rauszukriegen. Die Maske speicherst du als BMP und lädst sie in HDRI shop, wo du nun die beiden HDRI bilder mit der Maske zur finalen HDRI map rechnen lassen kannst . . . .

falls sonst noch Fragen dazu auftauchen, einfach PM schicken . . .


----------

